# Neve Serra da Estrela - 31 Janeiro 2010



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 22:21)

No dia 31 de Janeiro de 2010 fui visitar a Serra da Estrela...
Na torre registei uma temperatura na Torre de -2ºC.
O local era este: 





Nesse dia não existia sinal de chuva ou neve a cair, mas havia muita acumulação.
Como mostra o radar, não existia sinal de chuva ou neve:





Vamos agora ás fotografias


































































Espero que tenha gostado


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Fev 2010 às 22:32)

Belas fotos


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Fev 2010 às 22:35)

Bonitas fotos!

Gostei especialmente desta:


andres disse:


>


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 22:36)

Gostar é pouco!  É sempre um regalo para os sentidos ver paisagens pintadas de branco! 
E só o facto de teres chegado à Torre já é muito bom eu quase sempre que lávou pimba estradas cortadas no centro de Limpeza de Neves! 

Obrigado pela partilha! Foi certamente uma excelente quarta-feira. Eu tenho de lá regressar o quanto antes, que se me está a acabar o queijinho da serra! 

As cores da tua máquina fotográfica são muito boas! Aposto que ou é uma Canon ou uma Samsung das compactas!


----------



## AndréFrade (15 Fev 2010 às 22:42)

actioman disse:


> Gostar é pouco!  É sempre um regalo para os sentidos ver paisagens pintadas de branco!
> E só o facto de teres chegado à Torre já é muito bom eu quase sempre que lávou pimba estradas cortadas no centro de Limpeza de Neves!
> 
> Obrigado pela partilha! Foi certamente uma excelente quarta-feira. Eu tenho de lá regressar o quanto antes, que se me está a acabar o queijinho da serra!
> ...



Não foi a uma quarta, mas sim a um domingo
E sim é uma samsung


----------



## actioman (15 Fev 2010 às 23:02)

andres disse:


> Não foi a uma quarta, mas sim a um domingo
> E sim é uma samsung



Epá lapso meu! É claro que era um Domingo! 

Grande máquina!


----------

